# Video of goat eating watermelon rind



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 23, 2010)

Our goats LOVE watermelon rind and the waterworks really get going when our Nubian Sam eats it.  We thought it was pretty funny, so we made a little video to share.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1430278514189


----------



## chandasue (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Roll farms (Aug 23, 2010)

Loved it.


----------



## peachick (Aug 23, 2010)

that was fun!!  thanks!


----------



## miron28 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 23, 2010)

She's quite the riot.  I'll just have to remember how funny she can be while she screams for her weanling kid we just sold for the next few days.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2010)

Guess I didn't give her enough credit!  She's quiet and relaxed today.  Whew!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 24, 2010)

What a great video!  Thank you for sharing :bun


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Aug 24, 2010)

Chewing in time to the music!!


----------



## mully (Aug 24, 2010)

That was great and the music works so well..... Too Funny !!


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 25, 2010)

Loved it.......




MossY stone Farm


----------

